# Skyauction offers virtually noplace and time is running out



## sunnysky2k (Jan 17, 2007)

I won Skyauction called "Home and Away" which I  go to getawayweeks.com and find place and reserve it. The problem is, there are virtually nothing I can reserve for my vocation which I already paid (yes, as soon as I won, they took $$$ from my credit card) and time is running out (I have to used before end of April). Skyauction no longer offers so called "Home and Away", so they are not updating getawayweeks .com the site. Instead they offering all on Ready set, go site. 
I complained several times but their responses are, whatever on getawayweeks.com I can only get it.
What is my option here?  I am very disappointed in Skyauction and willing to file a complaint. But then to  whom?
Any advice, appreciated.


----------



## Plucky (Jan 17, 2007)

Skyauction seems to be slowly phasing out condo weeks. A few years ago we were going everywhere, cheap. Now, hardly anything.
I do believe they will reimburse you if you can't find anything suitable, but you'll have to email or call soon. Don't wait until a week before expiration. They are usually pretty reasonable, unlike Priceline and Hotwire.


----------



## sunnysky2k (Jan 17, 2007)

Skyauction saying that I should known what they're offering. They sold  a certificate which means (according to them) whether I use or not, as soon as I won the auction, they cashed $$$ from my credit card. I sent many e-mails to Skyauction regarding very limited offerings on getawayweeks.com but their responses were, I better known what you bet on it. Skyauction is no longer offering "Home and Away" which means that they don't have to update inventories on getawayweeks.com.  I bet that I am only a customer who have to use the site for reserve vacation which I already paid.


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Getaway Weeks*

I have used getaway weeks in the past, (I have a family member who get them through Cendant cheap) they are best used:

1) in the slightly pink weeks or off season
2) 45 - 60 day window for better selection
3) check the website CONSTANTLY I have seen a resort hit, called and POOF it   was already gone.  I have seen some great resorts but they do go very fast.
4) They will hold reservations for 24 hours, they dump the inventory back into the system every night around midnight when they release the holds.


Where are you looking to go?  There seems to always be inventory in Florida, Mexico and the Dominican Republic.  But some of the resorts look a bit "scary".  Good luck with you searches, if I can help with any other question let me know.

-John


----------



## sunnysky2k (Jan 19, 2007)

For Example, In 3/10-3/17/07 There Are 2 Resorts In Eastern, 3 In Western, None In Florida, And None In Central Usa (total 5 Resorts In Entire Usa). However Skyauction Site Which I Am Quoting " Thousands Of Resort As Your Choice."  The Problem Is, I Have To Use It Before End Of April And I Don't Find Anyplace. I Sent More Than 10 E-mails About Limited Offering On Getawayweeks.com Site. Their Resposes Are, I Should Known What They're Offering.


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 19, 2007)

Momma always said....

RCI is like a box of chocolate, ya never know what you are gonna get. (unless you jam your finger thru their soft under-belly and peek)

It maybe a little early for April (Plus with school breaks pickins may be slim)  Check the site a bunch of times per day.  My wife swore I was going insane I was checking the site so much (But I was able to get a 2 bedroom Gold Crown last time I used one) Best of luck!!


----------



## Chanook729 (Jan 19, 2007)

*****  Update *****

I just heard from my "contact" on the getaway weeks.  Try this site...

http://www.weeksworld.com 

I don't know why there are two sites  , or if it will work for sure, but Weeks World had locations that Getawayweeks does not.  Happy Hunting!

-John


----------



## sunnysky2k (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you for your info. The site you provided is very similar to Skyauction, called Ready, set , and go auction site. I already mentioned to Skyauction why that site has so many resorts vs getawayweeks.com site. Their response was, because people pay more money for ready, set, and go site than Home and Away site. 
I sent 3 e-mails to Skyauction yesterday but they hasn't replied my e-mails.
I am not happy because they charged $$$ from my credit card for virtually non exist vacation .
Thank you very much.


----------



## sandra_s (Jan 9, 2008)

Chanook729, thanks alot for your info!  My parents have purchased a "room & board" certificate through SkyAuction and were also worried about availability in suitable locations.  Your suggestions will be helpful.

There is similar advice given at http://www.centsible.net/stores/skyauction.shtml.  I've been checking around online and I don't see many complaints (just this one) about either weeksworld.com or getawayweeks.com, which is really unusual :whoopie: .

One thing I haven't seen on SkyAuction though is that Ready, Set, Go site or the offers for it...


----------



## DC from DC (Jan 9, 2008)

*http://www.weeksworld.com  is way better*

http://www.weeksworld.com has way more resorts available than

http://www.getawayweeks.com.

But when I call the phone # on the certificate that I got from Skyauction
and give the certificate # it does not show up on their inventory.

Is their another # I can call?


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 9, 2008)

Please see this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60704

There's a discussion of the differences between Getawayweeks and Ready-Set-Go weeks.  You have to call with Getawayweeks, with ReadySetGo you can do it on-line.  There's SOME inventory difference, but it's mostly the same between the 2 sites.

SkyAuction is still selling the Getawayweeks, I just bought mine in December ($199 total 'buy it now' price); it didn't expire until April 2009.  

I just booked a June Texas week with Getawayweeks; last year I got Memorial Day week and the week before Christmas in Branson at nice to outstanding resorts using ReadySetGo.

How long have you had the certificate?  You do have to pay attention to the expiration date and it's best not to lock yourself into a specific week and/or area.  Of course there are more smaller unit choices than larger 2 BR units.

Another thing to keep in mind is that you can 'assign' the week to someone else at the time of the reservation.  That's when they will ask the name and address of the person checking in.

I don't see how there's anything deceptive about either SkyAuction product.  I don't particularly like the 'service fee' game but that information is right there in the description.


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not following the specifics of your complaint.  I just did a check on the Getawayweeks website with a 3/7-3/10 starting date for 2 BR, Eastern USA and come up with 53 resorts!  If you widen that to your timeframe before expiration (end of April) you have 84 resorts with 2 bedrooms, most with multiple weeks in the Eastern US!  That's not even taking the rest of the US into consideration.
Most timeshare weeks start on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday; perhaps by starting your search week on a Monday you were unintentionally killing off your choices.  Try your searches again with a Friday start date and see what you find.


----------



## Jim McLaren (Jan 10, 2008)

sunnysky2k said:


> For Example, In 3/10-3/17/07 ...





gravityrules said:


> I'm not following the specifics of your complaint.  I just did a check on the Getawayweeks website with a 3/7-3/10 starting date...



I think there's some confusion because this was a VERY old thread that was bumped to the top.  Look at the dates I quoted.  Everything from post #8 and earlier is from a year ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, in post #9 a newbie responded to a post that was a year old - probably searched for Skyauction....


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 11, 2008)

Oops!  Sorry about that! :ignore:


----------

